# ivf funding wales



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there every1, was just wondering if any1 knew that when the new ivf guidelines in Wales are in place this year(that ppl  are entitled to 2 funded ivf cycles)when in April does it start?also, if some ppl have already had 1 cycle of ivf b4 this new guideline comes into place, does it mean that for a lot of us that we have 1 or 2 cycles from april onwardsconfused.com!!!!!!!!I will shortly be making an appt with my gp to sort thigs out(thought I wld ask all of u first though!!) so will hopefully be less confused.com!!!!!!!!!Thanx all and hope everything is going well 4 u all,xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

i was part of the campaign for funding in wales

the new funding comes into place on the 1st april, if you have already had 1 cycle you will be entitled to 1 more if none then you will be entitled to 2 nhs cycles. 

hope this helps


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217339.45

good thread regarding funding in wales!


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

thanx for your reply, really helps, now quite relived!Tried to make appt with gp 2day 2 discuss next cycle  but apparantly I can't make pre arranged appts!I have 2 phone 8 o ' clock on the morning that I want to be seen!!Anyway have hols coming up next week so will be going in monday morning!x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can you call your clinic direct if your already under a clinic?


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

well, I suppose I can really, just thought that being last feb that I had my treatment that I might need my doc to re refer me, will check now actually!x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you call your clinic?


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, phoned my clinic today(well, phoned yesterday and they said they wld get back 2 me but  didn't!)and they have said a load o ppl from Wales have phoned regarding funding starting in April and said that they as of yet have not been updated by welsh assembly and as soon as they are treatment can begin, so will have to wait till April and when I do they said that we will need to up date our bloods n things which I don't mind coz they seemed to know about the new funding!I feel a LOT more posotive now!Partner phoned me from his work earlier too, always feel better when Ive spoken to him!gona make my tea now k, bye,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great

im glad it has taken the pressure off for you

good luck


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

hiya, was just wondering after phoning our clinic the other day, when will hospitals/clinics be updated with new nhs funding?because was told on the phone that they hav not been updated yet, reeeeeeeeeeeeeealy wana make an appt  now ASAP!feel a lot more posotive bout IVF this time round, totally transformed my diet, my partner has even bought himself and me gym membership, so everything feels different this time, except 1 thing will always remain the same I guess....the pain and heartache! , anyway gona make myself lunch now,bye x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as far as i am aware there was a meeting in january regarding the funding! so im not sure and have no way of finding out which is a shame as its down to your clinic

i do know ivf wales are now making appointments under new funding, i personally would call them back and ask them when they expect to know


----------

